# Danish Aikikai Easter Camp....



## Yari (Apr 22, 2003)

Danish Aikikai had the pleasure to invite Takao Arisue Sensei, one of Nishio Senseis long-time students. Arisue Sensei began Aikido in 1966 at Toyo University, at that time under direction of Nishio Sensei. He has been a faithful student of Nishio Sensei for 35 years, and is currently ranked 7th Dan in Aikido and Toho. 

The training started monday(09:00) with Aikido Toho (Nishio Iai) for about 1½ hours, and moved directly over to Aikido pratice, that was with ken tai ken and ken tai jo. A lunch break at Noon, and we assembled again at 15:00 (three o-clock) and had two hours of aikido (usally also with  kentaiken and kentaijo).

This happend everyday until Saturday that started 10:00, and stopped at 13:00.

People from all around the world participated: Germany, Sweden, Norway, Chezch (sp?), Polen, France, USA and Japan (of course Denmark too).

The Aikido was praticed with and with-out weapons, and sword against sword (kentaiken), and Stick against sword (kentaijo).

It was a great week, and Arisue Sensei was very inspirering for all of us, walking around and helping everbody.

I'm already looking forward to the next easter camp next year, which will be hled in Copenhagen!

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Tomoe Ame (Jun 2, 2003)

The camps *are*  great, always  I'm still dissappointed I wasn't able to attend it this year....


----------

